# DSLR



## comkuter (Jan 28, 2012)

I Want to buy a DSLR camera below 40,000. Either to buy Canon or Nikon???


----------



## Tarun (Jan 28, 2012)

I would say a Canon 550D for a sweet start with a 18-135mm lens


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2012)

Tarun canon 550+18-135 wont come in 40k

If u can invest in other lens soon than u can have 550D or D5100 kit 
If u r not planning to invest anymore in next 1 year or so then get D3100+18-105mm lens


----------



## Tarun (Jan 29, 2012)

^thanx for the info m not that familiar with lenses


----------

